# Removing or capping basement toilet



## ladywildcat3 (May 16, 2009)

We bought a house built in 1915 and have done a lot to it but one problem is that in the middle of the unfinished cement basement floor is a toilet and it keeps backing up and overflowing. We want to take it out or at least put a cover or something on the pipe to seal it off. Have never ran into this before and have no idea what to do. The (only) local plumber won't even talk to me without coming out to look it over for $100 bucks at least. He says it's too dangerous to talk about without seeing it himself. I don't think so, but would like to know if I'm wrong.
We will never be finishing off this basement but removed the shower that was next to the commode and against the wall, but sure can't figure out why this thing is out in the middle of the floor with no walls around it and it's obviously been there for a lot of years.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

You will have to remove the toilet to see what was used. Go to hardware store & buy the flange or cap & seal it off.. Don't know what may be tied to this . So , you may have something else back up. I would say cap it off & check everything else to make sure other fixtures flush/drain ok


----------



## al's sewer (Apr 7, 2009)

Get a squeeze plug from your supplier. They fit inside the pipe and they have a wing nut in the middle that you tighten up.

http://webstore.petersenresources.com/143-3SteelWingNutPlugs.aspx


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I can't blame the Plumber for not wanting to give an opinion over the phone. Many people don't really want estimates, just ideas for them to do it themselves. This has caused the reduction in "free estimates". Some companies are a bit nicer by not charging for the estimate if they are awarded the job. At the age of the house and the position of the toilet, I am guessing that the toilet drain is actually a previous floor drain and has a trap under the floor which may be why it backs up and clogs. You won;t know until you lift the toilet. You can use a test plug to seal it off and then cover with the material of your choice.


----------



## ladywildcat3 (May 16, 2009)

*basement toilet*

All I asked the plumber when I went to his shop was if a basement toilet could be removed and the pipe closed off. Didn't want advice on how to do it or for him to come take a look at it to give me an estimate.
He immediately started in how dangerous it is to cap a toilet and how I would have to wear a respirator and other protective clothing, would have to get a town permit(which I checked and there is no such thing according to city hall), and would be subject to physical damage doing it, I just thanked him and left his shop. Since I have already replaced toilets in 4 houses we've owned over the past 40 years, I thought he was being a bit over dramatic.
I realize that many people want free information so they can do a job, but don't think asking if something is possible would count as asking the impossible. If he hadn't been such a pain, I would have probably had him come do it, but when he said he wanted $100. just to come look and then would probably charge at least that much again to remove the toilet and cap the pipe, that was when I felt he was just asking too much.
So, I asked for help here as I always get answers so I can do repairs myself and appreciate each and every one of you for the help.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Okay, now I understand. The Plumber was being an idiot. He, obviously didn't want the job or was trying to rip you off. I am sure you will remember this should you need future work done.


----------



## al's sewer (Apr 7, 2009)

Do you live in chernoble or three mile island :laughing::laughing:? I would suggest nose plug and latex gloves under than that pull it plug it and carry on.


----------



## ladywildcat3 (May 16, 2009)

*blasts can happen*

When I came home and told hubby what the price was that the plumber wanted and what he had described as being so dangerous it was almost Mt. ST. Helens all over again.:laughing::no:
Considering that we live near a feed lot and the odors that gently waft over the town, saying we might need ventilators on an average day might make sense, but not in the basement.


----------

